# Diving This Weekend



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello Guys 

I will try to get out on Saturday morning my boat is at Clay-Doh's I will be there tomorrow to get it ready I'm sure we can count on Clay and Brandy to come that give us room for 2 more guys 5 in total 3 tank dive I want to go to the Oriskany for pictures and spearing of course. 

the other 2 spotsare up in the air we'll play it by ear I will be bring the bigunderwater video camera so I would like to film some fish being shoot ( so I won't be following Clay) so you guys get ready to shoot some fish.

If anyone want to goout tomorrow Friday or saturday on a bigger boat there is a spearfishing charter going out of destin on a dive boat call divers emporium in crestview they also include the tanks 850-689-DIVE


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Armondo,

I would love to get out with you guys again on Saturday. 

PM Sent


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in Armando, if you still have a spot. PM sent.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well,

I'll be a monkey's uncle, a re-union trip of my first gulf dive and Josh's first spearing trip.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

:doh I got a duty call. Maybe something will change. Good luck guys.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (3/27/2008)*Well,
> 
> I'll be a monkey's uncle, a re-union trip of my first gulf dive and Josh's first spearing trip.


yeah, I'm coming back with more than a spadefish this time...maybe two or three of em!!!:letsdrink


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

This might just be a reunion dive for all of us Clay is going out with dalton to the O we will meet him there I just came back from the boat so the count for saturday is 4 Only as it goes right now these are the guys that are going

Brandy

Jon

Armando

Jay and Josh if Jay can't go


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (3/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Knot a Yacht (3/27/2008)*Well,
> ...


You were the spade slayer the last trip I had with ya. How did all them spade taste last time. I ate mine and loved it.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, Clay is right, them things fry up just as good as anything else and when the pickings are slim like they were that day, I'll load up on them badboys, I'd like stringer of em like you shot though, that thing a spade from the abyss!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah there good! And a lot more meat on em then they look!


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Morning KILLERS !! I'm psyched I'm Ready for those 3 to 5 foot waves and 10ft Visibility they'll never see us coming we are loading the boat today so come ready with your big stringers because TEAM CHUNKY LOVES RIDES AGAIN. 

Pictures Coming Soon Don't forget to check out our Site we have new video's and Pictures

http://www.teamchunkylove.com


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Good luck guys, let us know how the viz is!

May be going tomorrow.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Come on CLAY....are you telling me you have resorted to eating spade fish??? Could that be because they just sit there nearly still and let you blast them?Im not even sure if flipper will eat a spade fish....Just no sport in it ~:moon


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

you kidding me?! Spadefish don't just sit there, they CIRCLE you the whole time, often times leading to a serious case of vertigo! There's no telling what you are gonna hit when you start shooting at Spades!!! :blownaway


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

haa haa Lock! Yes, I enjoy the spades, and plenty of people who have been over for a fish dinner have like the spades! They are godd, I kid you not..you outta try one one time!


----------

